# Angeln in Kuba



## bastelberg (24. August 2006)

Hallo Boardies,
habe schon im Forum geblättert. Suche noch Info's. Fahre im November nach Varadero. Möchte 'ne kleine Spinnrute mitnehmen. Hat irgend jemand 'ne Idee oder Erfahrung mit Angeln vom Ufer dort? Will kein grosses Firlefanz veranstalten, aber nur wissen, ob sich es überhaupt lohnt die Angelrute einzupacken. Wie ist das z.B. mit einer Lizenz dort. Muss man? Oder brauch man nicht? Wer kennt sich da ein bisschen aus. War schon auf etlichen Links, ohne das mich das gross weitergebracht hat. Wäre über einige Info's dankbar. Würde anschliessend auch einen Bericht schreiben, falls sich das überhapt lohnt.
Bis denne
Bastelberg


----------



## Fizzkid (25. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Moin! 
War vor 2 Jahren auf Kuba...auch in Varadero.
Wenn du in einem der großen ai-hotels residierst wirst irgendwo auf einer ca 10 km langen , relativ schmalen landzunge untergebracht sein. auf der west( strand)-seite wirst du kaum die möglichkeit haben was zu fangen...evtl. mit der brandungsrute?? auf der ostseite siehts ein wenig besser aus, allerdings hast du da direkt die schnellstraße hinter dir. also nicht wirklich schön .
es gibt in Varadero einen kleinen yachthafen da werden geführte angeltouren angeboten. sind zwar touripreise...aber mit ein wenig verhandlungsgeschick kann man sich es wohl einmal leisten...equipment haben die vor ort...
ansonsten mal beim reiseleiter nachfragen...
wenn du ein wenig spanisch sprichst und dich aus varadero auf eigene faust auf reise gehst...kannst du bei jedem fischer fragen, ob er dich mitnimmt...wird er seeehhr billig machen (dann aber besser mit eigener ausrüßtung)...
als zusätzliches dankeschön werden t-shirts und gebrauchte jeans sehr dankbar angenommen.


----------



## bastelberg (25. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Danke für die Info.
Hast du selbst da schon mal geangelt, b.z.w. jemanden vom Strand aus angeln sehen? Kann mir vorstellen, dass es dort Fische ohne Ende geben muss. Selbst in Florida, wo es jede Menge alngelnder Ami's gibt, gibt es jede Menge Fisch. Und Kuba iss ja net so weit wech. Eigentlich müssten vor Kuba die gleichen Fische, wie Cobia, Redfish, Trout und Co, rumschwimmen.
Bin, wie gesagt nur 14 Tage dort. Na ja muss mal sehen was sich machen lässt


----------



## Fizzkid (25. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

in varadero hab ich nicht geangelt...war auch nur 3 tage da. 
angler hab ich auch nicht gesehen,passt auch nicht wirklich ins bild, jedenfalls nicht auf der strandseite. 
kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es dort in relativer ufernähe größere raubfische gibt. es gibt keine markanten stellen wie felsen, kaum wellengang , extrem seichtes wasser..
die andere seite ist da schon interessanter.. ist so eine art lagune. wenn man sich ein kleines boot mietet kann man bestimmt gut zwischen den mangroven angeln. was es da zu fangen gibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...an stellen, wo es brandung hat ( die du in varadero meines wissens leider nicht hast) kannst du von den felsen aus kleine thune und barsche fangen..


----------



## bastelberg (27. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Na ja, dann werd ich mich mal überraschen lassen. Auf alle Fälle nehme ich eine kleine Spinnrute mit. Fahre nie mehr ohne wenigstens eine Angel in den Urlaub. Du weist garnicht wie das ist: Du stehst mitten im Fisch und hast nichts dabei um sie herauszuholen. :-((


----------



## loskayos (27. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Servus....

Ich fliege am Mittwoch auch für 2 wochen nach varadero.
Angel wollte ich keine mitnehmen aber so ne kleine Hochseetour wollte ich auf jeden Fall auch mal machen. Wie sind den da so die Preise??? Touristenpreise???

Kann ja auf jeden Fall mal ausschau halten und später berichten was da für Angler unterwegs waren.


----------



## fish4fun (28. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Hallo,

fullcharter lag vor vier Jahren bei 400 $

Angeln vom Strand ist eher schlecht, nimm eines der Hotelkanus und fahr 200 m raus dann geht es schon besser. Frag die Animateure ob sie Dir bait besorgen können, das funktioniert dann prima. Hatte von unserer Crew mir Egel geben lasen (schöne Sauerei), aber fängig.

Erwarte aber nicht zu große Fische, sondern viele schöne.

Die Angel ist ein sehr begehrtes Tauschobjekt also nimm Dir eine mit die Du dort lassen kannst. Kubaner dürfen sich keine kaufen.


----------



## lenzens1 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wuerde dir vorschlagen Du nimmst dir Flatschuhe oder 
Gummisandalen mit, dann kannst Du ein wenig rauswaten,
da wirst Du schon nicht erfrieren!!
Normalerweise muessten dort einige Raubfische anzutreffen sein. Oberflaechenwobbler die viel krach machen sollten genau das richtige sein. Schau mal nach Moewenschwaermen am Wasser, wo diese eintauchen und fressen, da sind dann auch die Raubfische. Wenn Du Glueck hast, kannst Du Fischschwaerme rauben sehen. Also immer schoen Augen aufhalten, kannst es dir ja mit nem schoenen Cocktail am Strand gemuetlich machen und das Meer beobachten.Spinnrute muss einsatzbereit neben dir stehen, damit Du so schnell wie moeglich zuschlagen kannst. Raubende Fischschwaerme sind schnell, sehr schnell.
In dem Sinne schoenen Urlaub und viel Erfolg

Daniel


----------



## bastelberg (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*



loskayos schrieb:


> Servus....
> 
> Ich fliege am Mittwoch auch für 2 wochen nach varadero.
> Angel wollte ich keine mitnehmen aber so ne kleine Hochseetour wollte ich auf jeden Fall auch mal machen. Wie sind den da so die Preise??? Touristenpreise???
> ...


Ist ja super. Bitte berichte danach was da so los iss mitte Angelei. Ich muss ja schliesslich noch 9 Wo warten|gr: 
Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dann schon mal


----------



## LarsR (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Hallo,

die Marina in Varadero hat 2004 für eine 4 Personencharter 280$. verlangt. Leider gab es zu wenig Interessenten und allein war mir das ein wenig zu teuer. Buchung ist zumindest im RIU über die TUI Reiseleitung möglich (das soll jetzt keine Schleichwerbung sein :q). 
Viel Spaß auf Kuba und genieße die genialen Cocktails:l  an diesem Traumstrand in Varadero:l. Will da auch wieder hin:c!

MfG

Lars


----------



## bastelberg (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*



LarsR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Marina in Varadero hat 2004 für eine 4 Personencharter 280$. verlangt. Leider gab es zu wenig Interessenten und allein war mir das ein wenig zu teuer. Buchung ist zumindest im RIU über die TUI Reiseleitung möglich (das soll jetzt keine Schleichwerbung sein :q).
> Viel Spaß auf Kuba und genieße die genialen Cocktails:l  an diesem Traumstrand in Varadero:l. Will da auch wieder hin:c!
> ...



Preise haben die, ist ja nicht schlecht für'n so armes Land. In Amerika könnt' ich's ja noch verstehen, aber in Kuba???#q 
Ist vielleicht auch was zum handeln oder geht das da net?


----------



## bastelberg (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Na toll,
So viele Info's. Aber besser als garnichts. Werde eine kleine Spinnrute und Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner und Gummi's einpacken. Im Kubareiseführer steht: halber Tag für 4 Personen kostet 290 CUC, 1 CUC=85 Cent. Mal sehen wasda geht. May be ich krieg da ein paar angelwütige zusammen. Ansonsten werde ich es mit Kunstköder mal vom Strand aus probieren. Mir geht es ja schliesslich nicht um die ganz grossen, aber nur mal die Angel reinhalten, um wenigstens das Gefühl zu haben im Urlaub zu angeln, das ist mir das schon wert.
 Bis denne Boardies. Nächsten Dienstag ist Abflug.
Vorher geh ich noch von Freitag bis Sonntag mit Gillette ( Betriebssportgruppe: sportfischen) zum Hochseeangeln aufa Ostsee von Heiligenhafen aus.
Also bis denne


----------



## loskayos (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Sorry, dass ich noch nichts berichtet habe. Hatte auch das Problem dass ich keine Leute zusammengekriegt habe und mir das Boot alleine zu chartern dann doch zu teuer war.
Bin dann mit nem Typ vom Strand auf nem Katamaran fürn 20 € raus gefahren auf baracudas schleppen, leider ohne erfolg.
Nimm auf jeden Fall ne  Spinnrute mit. Ich habe mich riesig geärgert dass ich keine dabei hatte. Hinterm Hotel war ein Kanal mit zugang zum Meer. da konnte ich wenige meter vom ufer die baracudas beobachten. Hätte denen zu gerne einen wobbler vor die nase gesetzt.

Na dann viel spass und mher Petri Heil als ich hatte!


----------



## bastelberg (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba*

Habe schon meine Köderkiste gepackt: 2 Blinker, 3 Spinner, 2 Wobbler, Twister versch. Farben und Grössen und ein paart Gufi's.
Kleine Spinnangel mit 20er Monofiler Schnur ist auch schon "Einpackbereit". Angelzeuch ist schliesslich wichtiger als Klamotten 
Na ja mal schaun


----------

